# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Peixes >  Labroides dimidiatus

## Julio Macieira

_


Labroides dimidiatus_

Nome: Bodião-limpador
Nome Científico: Labroides dimidiatus (Valenciennes, 1839)
Família: Labridae
Grupo: Peixes Ósseos
Classe: Peixes

O bodião-limpador pode ser encontrado em todos os habitats de recife de coral. Tal como o nome indica, este peixe limpa o corpo de outros peixes, removendo-lhes os parasitas, de que se alimenta. Estabelece-se assim uma relação mutualista, em que ambos os indivíduos são beneficiados. É comum observá-los em autênticas estações de limpeza, ocupadas por um macho dominante e o seu harém de fêmeas ou por um par de adultos e um grupo de juvenis. Se um macho desaparece, uma das fêmeas substitui-o transformando-se num macho funcional. Aqui no Oceanário é comum observá-los a aventurar-se dentro da boca e debaixo do opérculo das grandes garoupas!

Informações obtidas no Oceanario de Lisboa

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Quais são as características que o distinguem do falso Labroides dimidiatus, o Aspidontus taeniatus    
(False cleanerfish)?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas.
> 
> Quais são as características que o distinguem do falso Labroides dimidiatus, o Aspidontus taeniatus 
> (False cleanerfish)?


Boas...

Uma das diferenças é a boca, no Labroides dimidiatus,fica no prolongamento do corpo, no Aspidontus taeniatus fica "virada" para baixo!

Facilmente se verifica essa diferença, olhando para as duas fotos:

Falso limpador:

Labroides dimidiatus:


Umabraço...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, José Francisco.

Estava um bocado "acagaçado" com o meu, depois de andar a pesquisar e de me aperceber da existência do falso limpador. Contudo, o vendedor garantiu-me tratar-se do Labroides dimidiatus.

Nas fotos também se pode ver, porque temos um termo de comparação, que existem mais diferenças, mas a da boca é a mais evidente e é realmente o B.I. de cada um dos peixes.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

é possivel sexar?
o que acontece se se juntar 2 machos?

podem ser mantidos sozinhos, ou é preferivel em grupo?

----------


## Julio Macieira

Olá Eduardo  :Olá: 

Em minha opinião nem sozinhos nem acompanhados.
Este peixe nem deveria ser adquirido nem por aquaristas nem mesmo por lojistas.

Trata-se de um peixe com um tipo de alimentação muito especifica (parasitas retirados do corpo de peixes de grandes dimensões) e que quando sobrevive em aquário tem um tempo de vida muito limitado.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

muito limitado será quanto tempo?
a unica razão de ser impossivel de manter é a alimentação?
por fim, eles alimentam-se unica e exclusivamente de parasitas?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> muito limitado será quanto tempo?
> a unica razão de ser impossivel de manter é a alimentação?
> por fim, eles alimentam-se unica e exclusivamente de parasitas?


Diria que 1 ou 2 anos

Basicamente sim

Alimentam-se também de de outros alimentos, mas inexplicavelmente depois morrem.

Eduardo
Repara o seguinte

Existem por vezes membros que os conseguem manter por 1 ou 2 anos. O problema é que são excepções em comparação com o numero de peixes colectados e vendidos.

Estes peixes chamados peixes-limpadores, normalmente são vistos na natureza a limpar parasitas a peixes de grandes dimensões. Suspeita-se que esta especificidade na sua alimentação seja o problema na sua manutenção em aquarios.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

n digo o contrario, apenas queria reconfirmar  :Smile: 

eu pelo meu lado ja n posso fazer nada pq foi um dos primeiros peixes que comprei sem saber nada dele e agora n ha nada a fazer, excepto tratar dele o melhor possivel.

qual a sua esperança de vida na natureza?

----------


## Julio Macieira

> n digo o contrario, apenas queria reconfirmar 
> 
> eu pelo meu lado ja n posso fazer nada pq foi um dos primeiros peixes que comprei sem saber nada dele e agora n ha nada a fazer, excepto tratar dele o melhor possivel.
> 
> qual a sua esperança de vida na natureza?


Não faço ideia Eduardo

Vou tentar saber na net.

----------


## Eduardo Futre

ok, obrigado.
 já agora tinha curiosidade em saber.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> n digo o contrario, apenas queria reconfirmar 
> 
> eu pelo meu lado ja n posso fazer nada pq foi um dos primeiros peixes que comprei sem saber nada dele e agora n ha nada a fazer, excepto tratar dele o melhor possivel.
> 
> qual a sua esperança de vida na natureza?


Boas, Eduardo.

Também tenho um _Labroides dimidiatus_ que comprei sem conhecer o pormenor de, presumivelmente, ter a vida a prazo nos nossos aquários. Sem querer discutir essa tese, quero, no entanto, lembrar que já adquiri outros peixes, como os _Amphiprion ocellaris_, considerados muito resistentes e indicados para iniciantes neste "hobby" e acabaram por morrer, sob esse ponte de vista, permaturamente.

Estamos a falar de seres vivos e não há certeza sobre o que lhes poderá acontecer. Quando menos se espera tudo pode acontecer: ou morrem ou duram muitos anos, ultrapassando até as mais pessimistas expectativas.

O meu _Labroides_ é alimentado com uma boa variedade de comida e, como tu dizes, já que tem um futuro incerto, pelo menos enquanto dura damos-lhes a melhor qualidade de vida possível.

----------


## Bruno Morais

Boas,
nao sei ate que ponto sera dificil manter m labroides. conheco uma pessoa que tem um ha varios anos e nunca teve problemas. Alem de desparasitar os peixes, ele alimenta-se bem com artemia. Tenho um que inclusive tira a artemia da boca do semicirculatus que tenho ( neste momento come mais ke eu  :yb624:  ) e ate ja o vi a comer algumas algas ke me aparecem no aquario. se calhar tive sorte como o meu amigo  :yb665:

----------

